
FBI behind mysterious surveillance aircraft over US cities - philip1209
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_FBI_SURVEILLANCE_FLIGHTS
======
philip1209
> The FBI asked the AP not to disclose the names of the fake companies it
> uncovered, saying that would saddle taxpayers with the expense of creating
> new cover companies to shield the government's involvement, and could
> endanger the planes and integrity of the surveillance missions.

------
mindcrime
This link isn't working for me, but this appears to be the same story:

[http://www.voanews.com/content/fbi-behind-mysterious-
surveil...](http://www.voanews.com/content/fbi-behind-mysterious-surveillance-
aircraft-over-us-cities/2804456.html)

